# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  فك شفرة Huawei U8800 IDEOS X5 على دونجلDC-Unlocker

## Shamseldeen Victory

بسم الـــــــــــــــله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا جميعا
اقدم لكم هذه التجربة الناجحة فك شفرة Huawei U8800 IDEOS X5 على دونجلDC-Unlocker
الفيديو مختصر 
[YOUTUBE]MMzgQjsTVaM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]   اتمنى لكم الاستفادة 
تحياتي: شمس الدين فكتوري

----------

